# Bus tour from Disneyland to Paris



## baffled (7 Nov 2007)

Going to Disneyland in March with sister and 6 kids between us! Want to spend a day in Paris. Has anyone done bus tour from Disneyland to Paris either the full day or night tour? Too boring for kids... ages 3 up to 6?  Kids mad to see Eiffel Tower but dont fancy train trip with them all!


----------



## Green (7 Nov 2007)

You will get loads of info on anything related to DLP on disboards..google it


----------



## hansov (7 Nov 2007)

Train it in - it takes about an hour and then pick up an open top tour bus (you'll probably want to go downstairs as March could be cold)!


----------



## chemicrazy (16 Dec 2007)

I took my kids into Paris on the RER from one of the hotels near Disney, then did one of the open top bus tours, where you can jump on and off. Didnt leave enough time to do it right, unfortunately, but I would strongly recommend it. The metro is easy as hell to get around, and the train stop at Disney will bring you straight into the city, so no need to shell out extra (if thats the case) on a special bus tour straight from the hotel


----------



## ROSS (17 Dec 2007)

We brought my 6 yr old and my mum on a day trip from DLP to Paris last Easter. We took the RER train which I think took around 45 mins max an hour. We then got on the hop on hop off bus in the city centre. It worked out ok but didnt really have enough time to do all we wanted to do. We didnt have much luck with the buses either and spent alot of time waiting at bus stops. The one we used was L'Open tours. The one I wish I had used based on the number of buses I saw was the red bus tour. Seemed to be much more frequent. We also did a boat tour on the Seine - one which departs from the Eiffel Tower up to Notre Dame and back and to be honest it is not worth it especially when time is scarce. What I would do the next time is plan a route using the red bus tour and the batobus which is a regular boat service on the river. Just do a single boat trip one way if you wish just for the novelty. On the bus we got out at Louvre, Notre Dame and the Eiffel tower. Tower was very busy so didn't bother going up but had a nice walk around the adjoining park. If you do wish to go all the way to the top get there as early as you can. 
The beauty of the RER and hop on bus is that you are very flexible and can do whatver you wish - unlike the coach tour.
I too would highly recommend the forum at disboards see [broken link removed]
I am sure your query has been posted lots of times !!


----------



## lyonsie (18 Dec 2007)

I would agree with previous answers.   The train from Disney to Paris, visit http://www.ratp.info/informer/anglais/paris_visite.php and you will see that a day ticket for adult is €18 and child €9.   These tickets allow you to get on and off any train, bus and even the escelator to Sacre Coeur (if you are so inclined...) for the whole day.   Get yourself a map of the metro and mark off your stops with sights...ie. Eiffel Tower, Champs Elysees, Opera, Louvre etc....
The open top bus is great also, as you could do the tour completely and on the second round get off at the sights that interest you mostly but you will have seen them all even if from a distance.   Best advice would be to get the train as early as possible, and the 'red' bus at The Arc de Triomphe (Charles de Gaulle Etoille, is metro stop), they are plactically in front of the Arc, top of Champs Elysees.
If you get that far there is the most fab deli practically across the road, can't think of the name, but it is a glass building with a good restaurant on ground floor.   The deli is great, call in there and get your breakfast/lunch/ anything and take it on your open top tour (picnic over paris) and reasonable.... for all the family.

Enjoy your trip.   I always do.   A fab break even with little ones, and don't forget LeVallee for the shopping.... a free shuttle bus from disney.... take the one going to *, check the times and enjoy too.   The kids will enjoy, lots of restaurants there (check out 'Paul'... fab food also).*


----------



## chemicrazy (18 Dec 2007)

I have to say, there's a certain bonus in not going on the package bus tour: me and the kids ended up walking around for ages in the general area of the eiffel tower, and went off in a direction away from the bustle. there were loads of brasseries, with the menu posted outside. we went in for a meal and were treated like kings to be honest. we were far enough away for it not to be a tourist trap, and part of the adventure sometime is taking a risk. 
my youngest is a terribly fussy eater, yet she still had what was essentially a burger and chips, and loved it, and I had the pleasure of pretending we were doing something cultural, because we werent surrounded by tourists (sounds snobby, but im not, and it was fun)


----------



## baffled (19 Dec 2007)

Thanks for all that info!  Will probly try and make our own way - it sounds straightforward enough!


----------

